# CD-Laufwerk Problem?



## Irgendjemand_1 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Ich hab wohl ein eher merkwürdiges Problem.
Ich bin jetzt nicht der totale , was Hardware & Co angeht, aber ich bin gerade ratlos.

Ich bin irgendwie auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich mal wieder Diablo 2 spielen will, vorallem läuft das sogar auf diesem PC 
Naja, was mach ich? Laufwerk aufmachen und CD reinlegen.
Was passiert? Ich installiere es?
Nein, ich mache das Laufwerk zu und schwupps der PC ist weg und lässt sich nur sehr sehr widerstrebig starten.

Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen, dass ich gestern eine Datei von einem Freund geöffnet hat, die das Laufwerk auf und zu macht (verarsche eben), da ist es das erste mal passiert.
Ich hab mir jetzt gedacht, dass mein Freund mich halt doch etwas mehr ärgern wollte, als nur das Laufwerk aufzumachen ...

Naja jetzt hab ich eben gemerkt, dass das am Laufwerk bzw. am PC liegt.
Hat irgendjemand irgendwie eine Ahnung, was das sein könnte?
Ein Virus kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ich 
1. Meinen PC vor 1 Woche platt gemacht habe
2. Ein gutes Antivirenprogramm habe
3. Sowieso relativ sicher surfe

Thx for help ... Evtl muss ich dann halt mal zu nem Spezi gehn


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> das Laufwerk zu und schwupps der PC ist weg



Stimmt vielleicht was mit den Treibern nicht mehr? Vielleicht wurde das CD Laufwerk ja gelöscht, dann wieder innstalliert ( Macht WinXP ja automatisch..  ;-) ) und es ist ein Fehler etc. aufgetreten. Dann kommt von Windows nämlich (bei verwendung der Hardware) ein Bluescreen, dann startet der Pc neu.

Naja, an den kabeln liegts jedenfalls nicht, wenn er's ja erkennt..  :-( 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (10. Oktober 2005)

Treiber usw. ist installiert ... Mh ... 
Der PC hier ist etwas älter (Mein Inet-only-PC), wenn ich den Strom abschalte (Nur dann!), fährt der PC nicht mehr hoch. Ich muss Strom an, aus, an, aus ... machen, bis er irgendwann wieder an geht. Also er startet dann nicht richtig, sondern geht nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder aus.
Genau das selbe passiert, wenn ich das Laufwerk zu mache.
Wie, wenn ich den Strom abgeschaltet hätte. 

Wird euch vermutlich auch nicht weiterhelfen, nehme ich an.
Aber wenn jetzt jemand kommt, "Versuch mal das, oder das, oder das ...", kann ich auch nicht viel damit anfangen, ich hab nämlich keine Lust jedes Mal 30 Minuten den Strom an und aus zu machen 

Wenn keiner ein vergleichbares Problem kennt, dann muss ich vielleicht mal ein neues CD Laufwerk einbauen, oder zum Spezi gehn.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Also um wirklich rauszufinden obs an dem CD Laufwerk liegt, kann Man nur versuchen es Mal abzuklemmen und dann den Rechner zu starten.


MfG Alexander12


----------

